# Symphony II. Andante cantabile



## gprengel (Dec 21, 2015)

More than a decade ago I composed this Andante cantabile with variations on a sketched theme by Beethoven. Now I recorded it anew with better sound quality. I hope you will enjoy it ...

www.gerdprengel.de/symphony-2.mp3

www.gerdprengel.de/symphony-2.pdf

Greetings
Gerd


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2018)

It would be really interesting to see some of your original music as well. It's a great idea to have a go at completing works of older composers! But I think there are still many things about Beethoven that don't yet make it across in this piece beyond the orchestration and texture, such as Beethoven's skills in voice leading and often very eccentric modulations as well as 'bridge' passages and strung out developments embedded in a set form, often delaying a tonic resolution. Have you had a look at any Schenkerian analyses of Beethoven or done much Schenkerian analysis yourself? Finding trends across Beethoven's works in that way can be extremely useful in understanding the language a lot more and can be a way to improve one's skill in composing pastiches.

Personally, I find the sampled orchestra a bit grating and not at all realistic. Have you tried Sibelius Sounds or NotePerformer? Both of them tend to be a lot more realistic and less small/strangled than whatever you are using here.


----------



## gprengel (Dec 21, 2015)

I did use NotePerformer and I love the sound. Where do you find it grating?


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2018)

gprengel said:


> I did use NotePerformer and I love the sound. Where do you find it grating?


My bad, perhaps NotePerformer is worse than I remember. I just tend to find the balance quite strange and the instruments to sound a bit 'ghost-like' and synthesised rather than a properly sampled set of sounds.


----------



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

shirime said:


> My bad, perhaps NotePerformer is worse than I remember. I just tend to find the balance quite strange and the instruments to sound a bit 'ghost-like' and synthesised rather than a properly sampled set of sounds.


I use NotePerformer since 2.0, and this doesn't sound like NotePerformer at all, @gprengel are you sure it's selected as the play configuration?


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

It sounds like NotePerformer


----------

